# Would like to know more about this Disston.



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I found this Disston Saw yesterday at an Antique Store in Missouri. Today, I tried to find some information at the Disston Institute site and came up empty handed. Have any of you guys seen one like it? What can you tell me about the saw?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I found some info for you. It was on the Disstonian site, but buried on the page of interesting saws. About 2/3 down the page is a description of the D19 flooring saw (which is not yours), but in that paragraph is this description of an adjustable handle

"_The adjustable handle was patented in 1909, and similar hardware was used on "nest of saw" kits, which featured a single handle with numerous blades; plumber's saws; and the No. 14 backsaw_."

There are some pictures of this type of handle and one illustration that seems to match yours.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The kit of different saw plates on the same handle was rattling around in my head as I know I've seen reference to them before - I think I saw a similar set with various plates go at auction. I couldn't remember the specifics though!

Tim got it! That's exactly what I was thinking about.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I went back to the Disston site after I posted, and found the reference to the "Nest of Saws". 

The blade pictured was the only one available. Any ideas about what this particular blade was for? It is about 22" long, very narrow, 12 point, rip tooth, and a rake angle of about 25 deg. The plate is hollow ground. 

I'm thinking it will work very nicely for resawing after the cut is too deep for my backsaw.


----------

